# Footage from my 2013 tour in the Philippines



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 12, 2013)

1st FMA for a cause Seminar
Datu Tim Hartman teaching at the 1st FMA for a cause seminar in Luneta Park. Manila Philippines  at Luneta Grandstand, Rizal Park, Manila.


----------

